# NAA Regionals



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Rio Rancho , NM results should be on their website maybe by tomorrow. They were still shooting the last line when we left for airport. The Harvey's put on another great shoot. It's one of our favorites.


Julie


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*New Mexico*

Thanks Julie! Hope all went well!


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

Yep, It was a good weekend. 
Now it's wait and see for the next couple weeks.


----------



## FITAman (Apr 5, 2007)

*New York*

When we left Sunday morning, an adult male compound shooter had tied Dave C. record on Saturday.


----------



## pineapple3d (Oct 23, 2002)

Here is the link to the New Mexico scores.

http://www.nmarchery.org/portal/IndoorNationals/tabid/63/Default.aspx

What a great tournament and thank you for posting the scores so fast.


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

Rochester NY - Creekwood Archery.
Great shoot put on by Ben and Marcia!

Jason Carbaugh did tie Cousins and Jimmy Butts National record with a 598 on Saturday. I was shooting on the next butt over and it was pretty impressive. He dropped one of the 2 X's on second to last end by just a hair.

I dont know the name but I was told the national record for Womens compound limited was also broken.

(I think these are accurate)
Jesse Broadwater shot a 595 and a 597 = 1192.

Christie Colin shot a 585 and a 587 = 1172.

Lots of good shooters and good scores, great place to shoot.


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

I heard that Erika Anshutz finished up with a 1159.
Also heard that Jamie Vanatta's day 1 score was a 580 but have not heard anything more than this for the ladies. 

For the guys I heard that Chance's day 1 score was a 598 as well!

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Jamie*

Str8arrow,

Jamie shot 580/588. Her goal was to shoot all her arrows this year. She shot them all, but, one of her arrows fell off the rest the first round and missed the target. Her new goal next year is to shoot all her arrows and have them all score. Oh well. Stuff happens.

Lance


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

str8arrow said:


> I heard that Erika Anshutz finished up with a 1159.
> Also heard that Jamie Vanatta's day 1 score was a 580 but have not heard anything more than this for the ladies.
> 
> For the guys I heard that Chance's day 1 score was a 598 as well!
> ...



I shot at Conyers and all of them were shooting great. I know for sure that Chance had the 598 on the first day, but I left after the morning round on Sunday to drive back, so I don't know how it turned out...


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

lcv said:


> Str8arrow,
> 
> Jamie shot 580/588. Her goal was to shoot all her arrows this year. She shot them all, but, one of her arrows fell off the rest the first round and missed the target. Her new goal next year is to shoot all her arrows and have them all score. Oh well. Stuff happens.
> 
> Lance


It is good to know that stuff like that happens to the best in the world also.

The way you phrased your post made me chuckle pretty hard.

-Andrew


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Scores and from New York are now posted on the web...
creekwoodarchery.com

click on the USA Archery icon in the middle of the homepage screen -- scores are at the bottom.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Conyers scores are now posted from last weekend...

http://gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/eventDetails.php?id_evt=89


----------



## ZANNY3 (Jan 4, 2006)

Maine has a great website, they have posted the scores from JOAD last night.
Massarchery.org
Thanks Maine for keeping us updated. 
Chris


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

So if I am reading the scores correctly Chance won, right?
What type of target do you shoot in this tournament and how is it scored?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

TN ARCHER said:


> So if I am reading the scores correctly Chance won, right?
> What type of target do you shoot in this tournament and how is it scored?


It is a NAA 3 face with the X counting as the 10 and the rest of the gold as 9 for compound shooters. May be the same as the Vegas target, but I haven't compared them.

Tournament is not over until the end of March, so after all the sites have their scores submitted and tabulated, we'll know the national champ. I think Chance is going to win it though as he had 2 great days of shooting....:thumbs_up


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Scott.Barrett said:


> It is a NAA 3 face with the X counting as the 10 and the rest of the gold as 9 for compound shooters. May be the same as the Vegas target, but I haven't compared them.
> 
> Tournament is not over until the end of March, so after all the sites have their scores submitted and tabulated, we'll know the national champ. I think Chance is going to win it though as he had 2 great days of shooting....:thumbs_up


So how many shots per round to get such high scores?


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> So how many shots per round to get such high scores?


60 arrows at the vegas (Fita) face, each day. 2 Days of shooting so its out of 1200 with the Super X counting at 10 and the rest of the yellow 9.


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

*Andover, MA*

Here are some results from Andover, MA

Nationals 
http://massarchery.org/docs/Nationals/Indoor Nationals SAT.pdf

JOAD
http://massarchery.org/docs/Nationals/Indoor JOAD SAT.pdf


----------



## Archery Ang (Apr 24, 2006)

Here are results from College Station, TX. Great tournament, great fun. 

http://www.tamuarchery.com/Results.html


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

Props to another excellent tournament from the Aggies; Very enjoyable.

Staten's 299 was an impressive score to see posted, too.


----------



## scooby3xs (Dec 3, 2002)

Awesome weekend in Andover! Record attendance of over 400 shooters!

Congrats to everyone who shot! I personally had a fantastic weekend as well!


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey guys, lets see some more results. I know Alaska, CA, and WI finished up last weekend. Does anyone have the results from these venues?


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Any news when they will have them listed on the NAA website?


----------



## sleighp (Mar 15, 2006)

*Tulare, CA NAA Nationals*

The Tulare shoot is done, but not yet posted. I will try to post when the results are out. Top shooter there was Paige Pearce (cub shooting cadet, inner 10). She shot a 585 and a 581 for a total of 1166. She tied Erica's old double cadet record and beat the single record by 2. Jeff Fabry also shot well. I believe his final score was an 1159 or 1160.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Preliminary final results for Andover, MA results are up-
"Please be aware there is tie in the JOAD FITA Compound, Cadet, Male division which is being resolved at which point the results will be finalized and certified."

Regular Nationals-http://massarchery.org/docs/Nationals/Nationals%20Results.pdf

JOAD nationals
http://massarchery.org/docs/Nationals/JOAD Results.pdf


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

is there a tournament held at each state level?


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Archery Ang said:


> Here are results from College Station, TX. Great tournament, great fun.
> 
> http://www.tamuarchery.com/Results.html


So you had a total of 20 archers for the entire Region. I think that there must be some results missing. Looks like only 1 page of many is listed??


----------



## mbu (Oct 22, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> So you had a total of 20 archers for the entire Region. I think that there must be some results missing. Looks like only 1 page of many is listed??


Hit "next" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

If you go to the bottom you can click on "next" page. There are 6 or so pages.

Massachusetts results are up now too...
http://massarchery.org/docs/Nationals/Nationals Results.pdf


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Where do I go to look up how the classes break down and rules etc.?


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

You can find all the info here... Enjoy!

gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/files/2009%20Nat%20Ind%20Reg.pdf


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

archerymom2 said:


> You can find all the info here... Enjoy!
> 
> gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/files/2009%20Nat%20Ind%20Reg.pdf


copy and paste . Nothing coming up.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Any updates on the NAA website would be appreciated. Last year the powers that be posted results as the venues turned them in. This year..........nothing to this point. There is great interest, as you can see by this thread. Please keep your members up to date!!


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

mbu said:


> Hit "next" at the bottom of the page.


Uh Duh...Sorry.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

TN ARCHER said:


> copy and paste . Nothing coming up.


http://gaarchery.org/appsTools/events/files/2009 Nat Ind Reg.pdf

Works for me, try again.

-Andrew


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

*Finally...*

Results at USAA

http://archery.teamusa.org/event/event/1303


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anybody know the winning scores in California last weekend? Their results aren't posted yet. Am particularly interested in the Recurve Cadet Male category.


----------



## gairsz (Mar 6, 2008)

Matt Zumbo shot a 557 in JOAD and an 1118 in nationals.


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

any scores in from utah yet, does anyone know of a link


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

So is this tournament just for the Pro's?


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

No it's open to any one that is an NAA or NFAA member in good standing.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

str8arrow said:


> No it's open to any one that is an NAA or NFAA member in good standing.


So which class would a non pro compound shoot in?


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

TN Archer, 

There are no pro classes at the NAA regionals. Assuming you are over 18 years, but under 50 years of age, you would shoot senior male compound. I do not know if there are different classes for fingers and release compound shooters. I don't recall seeing any fingers compound shooters this weekend in Lansing.

There are also masters classes for those over 50 years of age. If you are under age 18, you will shoot in classes based on your age (2 year age groups). I think that being a member of a JOAD club is NOT a requirement to shoot regionals, only the JOAD regionals. Someone will correct me for this if I'm wrong.

Your scores will be matched and listed against every archer in your class at all 13 regional events around the country. Final standings should be out a couple of weeks after the last regional competition.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I believe all of the locations have already shot, except Harrisonburg VA which is this weekend. If you want to go, you can find the info at...

http://assets.teamusa.org/assets/do.../7594/National_Indoor_Registration_Packet.pdf


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*compound/fingers for the older folks*

Masters 50 and 60 etc. have fingers compound divisions, as well as a release division. Presumably, its for codgers who can't draw a recurve any more, but don't want to switch to release and compound at the same time. (I should be more respectful, since I shoot men's 50 recurve and who knows when I'll need to put down my recurve.)


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

So I guess if you are over 18 but not 50 and are not a Pro you will still shoot against the Pro's. Is this correct?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

archeryal said:


> Masters 50 and 60 etc. have fingers compound divisions, as well as a release division. Presumably, its for codgers who can't draw a recurve any more, but don't want to switch to release and compound at the same time. (I should be more respectful, since I shoot men's 50 recurve and who knows when I'll need to put down my recurve.)


The master fingers compound is a curiosity to me. I see JOAD shooting a 20 lbs bow on a 40 cm target and scoring the outer 10 at the NAA Indoors distance of 18 meters. Then I see a compound fingers shooting the inner 10 on a 40 cm face and wonder why they don’t shoot a recurve with fingers and have a chance to score the outer 10. If the goal is to win something, the NFAA seems to facilitate that need.

At the 2008 National Target Championship there were only four archer in all of the male three fingers compound categories of 50+, 60+ and 70+. No women compound fingers of in any masters division.
Perhaps Master Finger Compound should be a club level category just as JOAD Yeoman, Archer and Novice are not offered for national championship as developmental categories.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

TN ARCHER said:


> So I guess if you are over 18 but not 50 and are not a Pro you will still shoot against the Pro's. Is this correct?


Stacey, Your profile says a lot, you look to be the type of guy that is out there having fun. There are several archery organizations out there. USA Archery/National Archery Association, National Field Archery Association, International Bow hunters Organization, Archery Shooters Association, Archery Trade Association, National Archery in the Schools, National Alliance for the Development of Archery. The list goes on. Some offer archery competition, some are support and business organizations. As it turns out the USAA/NAA does not have professional levels. Instead if generally offers categories in keeping with the FITA (International Target Archery Federation) categories.
Here is the USA we add some youth categories for per FITA ages and Master 50 60 70. We also offer some traditional bow styles. What I found is that the organization seem to try to be all things to all people. I suggest that they all could be much better in their offerings by concentrating what they do best. 

I heard Bruce Cull of the NFAA mention that the NFAA should be called the National Field and Indoor archery association because their focus on those two venues is stellar.
Dee Falks of the ASA talks about how their 3D archers make money and have a blast at it .
You will see USAA/NAA archers competing internationally and at indoor outdoor and field national and world championships with the recurve archers focusing on the Olympic Trials every four years.

The target archery groups are somewhat specialized but they also duplicate efforts some degree. For instance FITA does offer 3D but you will not find USAA/NAA 3D shoots because the IBO, ASA and NFAA have that well covered in the USA. On the other hand the USAA/NAA supports the FITA Field World Championship and there is the International Field Archery Association World Field Championships but the number at both are far less than they could be. The IFAA also offers World Indoor Championships while the NFAA hosts the huge World Archery Festival in Las Vegas and FITA offers a World Indoor Championship. If you are not confused, dig a little deeper and you will be. 

If anyone says there isn’t enough target archery opportunities, they just need to get out there and they will be overwhelmed in short order. In most cases anyone can pay a fee, check some rules, compete and have fun.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> If anyone says there isn’t enough target archery opportunities, they just need to get out there and they will be overwhelmed in short order.


Boy ain't that the truth. 6 years ago, I didn't know the difference between the NAA and NFAA. Heck, I didn't even know they existed. Not to mention IBO, ASA, IFAA, JOAD etc., etc.

The opportunities to compete with a bow are almost endless. 

No reason to not have a great time shooting however you want.

John.


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey guys, not to change the conversation but does anyone have any more results from the regions that shot this past weekend?


----------



## Steve N (Apr 27, 2004)

TN ARCHER said:


> So I guess if you are over 18 but not 50 and are not a Pro you will still shoot against the Pro's. Is this correct?



I think too many people worry needlessly about "the pros". Who cares if you are shooting against them? Who cares what bow, arrow, release, toilet paper, etc, they use? They are very skilled at archery because they practice A LOT.

If you are going to a national competition, and aren't at the "pro" skill level yet, you're not gonna win anyway, so who cares. Go and have fun, meet some nice people, and maybe learn something. I try to improve my personal score each year. Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't, but I have fun.

Rant off, thank you


----------



## therick (Jun 16, 2008)

getting off track, just looking for results from last weekend.


----------



## Lauren's Dad (Jan 3, 2009)

*Tulare Results*

Does anyone have the results or know of a link for Indoor Nationals results from Tulare? I don't know where to look or who to contact. Thanks.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

??? would also like to know ???


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Try here.
http://archery.teamusa.org/event/event/1303


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lauren's Dad said:


> Does anyone have the results or know of a link for Indoor Nationals results from Tulare? I don't know where to look or who to contact. Thanks.


Nope -- they're not posted yet on the national website or on their own. I'm assuming it will be posted here when they do get around to it, though...
http://www.calarchery.com/forms/PDF_Results_index.htm


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

off topic...but the new website stinks...I liked the old USA Archery website


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

Lauren's Dad said:


> Does anyone have the results or know of a link for Indoor Nationals results from Tulare? I don't know where to look or who to contact. Thanks.


I've been waiting too.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

At this point, I would not be at all surprised to find that the Calif. results had been lost. That would be the only explanation for taking this long to get SOMEBODY the information. 

Even our little 4-5 person JOAD organization was able to post results within 24 hours at almost every event we hosted - including a national indoor regional event in 2005. 

It ain't that hard to do. 

John.


----------



## pbzmag (Apr 26, 2006)

We also held a smaller shoot at the same time and place called TTA, Tulare Target Archery. Far fewer people shooting under that and the scores still has not been posted on calarchery.org or fourteenforty.net.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

I wonder if there's incentive not to post scores until all venues have shot. I mean, those shooting last do have the advantage of knowing what score needs to be shot to win. Just a thought...


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> I mean, those shooting last do have the advantage of knowing what score needs to be shot to win. Just a thought...


For all but three archers I know, this would be a distinct disadvantage. 99% of folks are better off not knowing and just shooting the best they can.

John.


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

I would like to see the JOAD results now that they are over. 

I dont think they should of posted any scores until it was all over. I believe it gives kids/adults a goal (advantage) to shoot for that shoot later in the tournament. JMHO

I would like to also THANK all the people and judges involved in running these tournaments as I am sure they are not paid well enough to cover their time and expenses. 

David Wiss


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Poor Shooter said:


> I would like to see the JOAD results now that they are over.
> 
> I dont think they should of posted any scores until it was all over. I believe it gives kids/adults a goal (advantage) to shoot for that shoot later in the tournament. JMHO
> 
> ...


I certainly want to add my thanks to those people who made the event possible. Most were volunteers. Some were given a small per diem. I don't think anyone was paid. I'm sure I'll be corrected if I'm wrong.
That being said, I'm FRUSTRATED. Results from most venues should have been posted by now.
I'm in agreement with John. Knowing scores that others have posted is a detriment to the vast majority of shooters. Perhaps an elite shooter may have the mental tools to enable a better performance, knowing a posted score. Look at golf. Maybe Tiger Woods can chase down a good score. Everyone else ends up taking more risk and playing below their capacity.
Now, HOW ABOUT THOSE SCORES!!!!!


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

If there is a big nasty crazy score posted I think it hurts most shooters but if a high score that is posted is within a persons capabilities it motivates them to go for it. Tiger is capable of anything on a golf course and that is what makes a person even in the lead by 10 strokes push harder and make mistakes. I dont think any of the archers are that intimidating to the others. Maybe a brand new kid in his first event. It's possible though. 

Now on the other hand you take someone that has the potential to win (on a good day) and put him on a target butt with beginning people that shoot 200 points below the winning scores,They have a bigger hurdle to overcome. I have been there, it is hard to shoot well next to people who are struggling, usually complaining and maybe even hitting your target (not on purpose).

But the main thing everyone is different and reacts differently. I am just glad we have oppurtunities like this for the kids.


Dave


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Well,Look at Mass...they have had their results posted on their website almost live as the event was shot. They had results up within hours after the day ended but their results are not yet on the National website. So those who do not look here do not know those results yet. I don't know why it is taking longer this year. I think there is just not enough help in the USAA office and the job gets done as they get to it. You can only do so much work in the alotted time.


----------



## CT MastersCF (Mar 14, 2009)

*Compound Fingers*

Hello ..

New to AT here ... great conversations.

I know this an NAA Results thread (And I too am frustrated at the slow posting of results), but there were a few posts about Compound Fingers here, so let me clarify the Compound Fingers stuff ...

In NAA there are no divisions for CF until you get to be a old fart like me. They are 50+, 60+, and 70+. We score the OUTER 10 on a FITA target, as opposed to compound release shooters who score the inner 10. 

The NFAA has compound fingers division for all ages called Freestyle Limited (which also scores the outer 10 on a FITA target). There seem to be a lot more CF shooters in the NFAA than NAA. I'm an NAA member only because my daughter shoots JOAD recurve with an NAA-affiliated club and I didn't start shooting target until she began 7 years ago. One of my frequent tournament mates, who shoots Masters Recurve, delights in poking fun at my "training wheels" and always asks when I'm going to convert to a real bow. It's all good-natured ribbing.

Personally, I shoot CF because when I resumed bowhunting 20 years ago, I bought an American compound with round wheels and a long (48") ATA because I decided that, for me, having a release was just one more thing to lose or drop. I have a 31" draw length so I need a long ATA. I previously hunted with a Bear recurve beginning in college in 1970. Recently I acquired a Hoyt Provantage with carbon limbs, replaced the steel cables with fastflight ones and put larger wheels on it. It's actually a half-inch longer ATA than the American. The only notable disadvantage I've found is that finding a case is difficult because of the length. I settled on a double gun case.

I'm not sure why the NAA has CF classes for Masters-level, but not for others, while the NFAA does. I've never gotten a good explanation about that. If someone knows the answer, please let me know.

However, I did see a set of results somewhere recently (unfortunately I don't remember where ... CRS at this age) that listed a couple of JOAD classes as "compound fingers". I've wondered if that is in response to the growing number of National Archery in Schools Programs (NASP) which use the Matthews Genesis bow as equipment. The bow does have a distinct advantage for beginner group programs in that the draw weight remains constant for most of the draw and there is no let-off (hence no "valley" which would dictate draw length), so it can be used by kids of almost all sizes.

I've found the archery world to be populated by some of the nicest people you'd ever want to meet. A few idiots, but few and far between. AT seems to be no exception.

I hope this clarifies the obscure world of CF shooting somewhat.

And now >>> POST THOSE RESULTS !!!


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*Anyone Have VA Results from day 1+2*

Looking for the results from day 1 and 2 at Harrisonburg VA Later Clyde


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

I heard, secondhand (so don't quote me on this!), a few results from M R Collegiate-

Glenn Thomas 1158
Nick Kale 1140ish
Jacob Wukie 1140ish, one point behind Nick


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

All the results are up on the national website now!!

http://archery.teamusa.org/event/event/1303


----------

